# Blast from the Past: Prey



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Bio-anthropologist Dr. Sloan Parker makes a startling discovery: a new species..... of humans. The drama begins as Sloan is working with her mentor, Dr. Ann Coulter, on a criminal case involving a highly intelligent and ruthless serial killer, Randall Lynch. Hours after revealing to Sloan that "there's a genetic anomaly" in the killer's blood, her teacher is found murdered. Undaunted, Soan continues the research with the help of a colleague, Dr. Ed Tate. She learns that the killer's DNA differs from that of other humans—and that he's not alone. It seems that a new breed resembling Homo sapiens has evolved, and it intends to be the dominant species.

Cast:
Debra Messing 
Role: Dr. Sloan Parker 
Vincent Ventresca 
Role: Dr. Ed Tate 
Frankie Faison 
Role: Ray Peterson 
Larry Drake 
Role: Dr. Walter Attwood 
Adam Storke 
Role: Tom Daniels


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 28, 2005)

Good concept that didn't catch on. I think that major network TV pretty much killed it. If it had been on say Sci-Fi or something like that it may have found an audience. Debra Messing is probably glad it didn't catch on though. LOL...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 28, 2005)

i've caught re-runs, enjoyed what i could find of it.


----------

